
Can we trust web journalism? - ohjeez
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2014/11/09/can-we-trust-web-journalism/
======
greenyoda
"The Volokh Conspiracy" used to be an independent blog at volokh.com. It was
one of the better examples of web journalism. So now they relocate their blog
to the Washington Post's site and start questioning whether web journalism can
be trusted?

By the way, can the mainstream media be trusted? Or are they too afraid of
losing their corporate advertisers and government insider contacts to risk
pissing off the powers that be?

------
BillFranklin
PG wrote a great article on bloggers being more honest than traditional
publications - all mediums are prone to sensationalism
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

